# Assorted Assassins



## orionmystery (Jun 9, 2011)

nymph with ant prey and ant carcasses on the  back











think this is the adult of the ant carcass carrying nymph? Seen it at the same place....and they have the same look.





invisible 





all shot at minimum mag of 1x...subject too big!










not really sure if this is assassin


----------



## mjbine (Jun 9, 2011)

Good job.  Love the invisible one.


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks mjbine.


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 18, 2011)

Love the colours and marking of the yellow bug.  The invisible one is clever :thumbup:


----------



## Raposo (Jun 19, 2011)

Excelent photos, but you should correct the white balance to improve the collors and light.

Cheers


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 14, 2011)

PhotoTish said:


> Love the colours and marking of the yellow bug.  The invisible one is clever :thumbup:


 


Raposo said:


> Excelent photos, but you should correct the white balance to improve the collors and light.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks PhotoTish, Raposo.

Raposo, WB is all images are carefully adjusted to my liking. I dislike warm images but i don't tell people to cool down their images.


----------

